

SCIgen - An Automatic CS Paper Generator - caustic
http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/

======
MarvinYork
Pretty old, but still pretty funny.

~~~
freakwit
On the contrary, it's new every time you generate a paper!

~~~
MarvinYork
True. ;)

------
andypants
I get PHP errors on their blog. Does anybody know what happened when they gave
their talks?

